# DRCCC, Detroit Radio Control Car Club 2005



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

There will be a DRCCC club meeting next Thursday starting at 6pm. . Please try to come if you can make it.


The Location will be at ERA, Bower's and Associates

17277 W 10 Mile Road Southfield
48075

I'll be ordering pizza so please respond what your preference is.

Thanks
Tom Kelley
2488726531
[email protected]


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tom,
Could you please tell us more about the club. 
Is there a web site?
Where do you race? 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Sometimes I need to remind myself that there's lots of people out there that have never heard about us before! Our PR guy seems to be on extended vaction... lol. The Detroit Radio Control Car Club's website is 
www.myrcworld.net/drccc

The DRCCC is a club in the Detroit Metro Area for onroad racers. Mostly the DRCCC has been known to stick to gas onroad racing. We have tried from time to time race electrics, but its mostly 1/8th and 1/10th cars.

The DRCCC hosts the one Midwest Series every year, and now a charity series race. www.midwestseries.com The Last 2 years we raced at Wal-mart in Sterling Heights. 

Since we have a portable track we can basically put it down anywhere. I dare to say we have the largest onroad track in Michigan. We also have full ambrc scoring equipment. The only real solid info I have now is that on July 17th is our TDM charity race, and July 23-24th the Midwest Series will be hosted by us. I'm hoping to nail a location for that down soon. Finding good location for those events are our primary concern. Hopefully at our meeting we can get them nailed down. At this point I can't say because I have been looking at different places but nothing solid yet.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Just in case people were looking for the meeting location

Its at ERA bowers and Associates, on ten mile south of, and east of southfield road.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Club meeting thursday 6:30pm*

My fellow club members. I'm terribly sorry for this coming on such short notice. At our last meeting we planned on a follow up meeting about 2 weeks ago to be in 2 weeks. This email is to remind you (if you were there) that the next meeting is this Thursday 6:30 pm, at the same location:
ERRA Bowers And Associates
17277 W Ten Mile Road
Southfield MI 48075

Once again, name your preference for pizza by sending me a RSVP
The meeting will be about or locations for this year and our ongoing permanant track search For those of you who want to see meeting minutes let the information below serve as that purpose (see below for details)

The following link should show you a map and route directions.
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?addr=17277+W+Ten+Mile+Rd&csz=48075&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=

Old buisness:
Locations
For our TDM and Midwest Series, I'm expecting by Thursday to be able to specify our track location for this year. If not shortly there after. The goal is to have something before the first midwest series. We actually have quite a bit locations researched and on the table for either followup or decision.


----------

